# Regurgitating white stuff?



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I saw Loki regurgitate white fibrous yucky stuff and shared it with Quieksen and it was pasty white and seemed stringy. It was quite gross. Is he eating the wood they pull or shred off of the popsicle chew toy? Or eating paper towel lining? or is it something else. He is not sick and appears to be happy but i am taking the popsicle stick toy out of the cage to be safe.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I honestly can't tell you what it is, by what you've described it seems he may have been chewing/swallowing something that little feathered tricksters should keep away from! 
:nono: 
Nice of him to share with Quicksen, I guess... :S
Anyway, I don't know of any natural substance budgies regurgitate that sounds like what you said, but I think it would be more likely to be paper towel. 
Please keep an eye on him for me and keep us posted! 
Nobody wants our favorite dive-bomber to be sick!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I know they eat the paper towels once in a while but i saw no signs of that. it was real gross like they were sharing glue Queiksen looked grossed out too lol


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hard to say Heidi....I have never heard of that, maybe one of our experienced folk's will Know. Keep an eye on him...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He still dive bombs me so he must be feeling normal


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> He still dive bombs me so he must be feeling normal


Oh, that's a good sign. 
If you're wearing a hard hat, I guess...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I think its the cuttlebone. i totally forgot i replaced the flavored one for a large all white one. He likes to eat the cuttlebone dust that accumulates in the holder. I bet it looks pasty mixed with is saliva. I feel better now. (still gross to see lol)

Man he dive bombed me after a bath sunday. he smelled like a wet dog when he flew in my face lol


----------

